# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ирины- VETER NAMERENJA >  А мы такие

## VETER NAMERENJA

*Универсальная суперактивная игра для любого праздника.


* И пусть родился это тмомент уже несколько лет назад,  время от времени  специально забывала его, чтобы не повторятся в своих программах. Но снова и снова возвращаюсь на новых компаниях. И не перестаю его любить за массовость, активность, весёлость,  фантазию гостей.

*Практически ни один из присутствующих не останется во время её проведения сидеть за столом.*
   С первых же минут гости включаются в активное действие. При этом начинает работать их скрытые таланты.  Ваша же задача, чуть подсказать, чуть направить, а уж они себя покажут во всей красе.Прекрасно проходит и без реквизита, и с простейшими элементами.

А ещё с первых минут праздника вы создаёте *интригу*. Перед началом банкета под тарелочку каждого гостя нужно положить маленький сюрприз. И вот они устроились на своих местах, освоились, огляделись, закусили – и начинают их обнаруживать
  – Ой, а что это? А для чего это? А что нужно делать? А когда?......
Вы же делаете загадочное лицо…. Потерпите…. Всё впереди…

 Кроме того  эти сюрпризы могут сослужить вам хорошую службу. Не сомневайтесь, кто-то вас благодаря ему найдёт для своего торжества.

*В комплект входит* 
Описание.
Карточки в красочном и простом варианте.
Фрагменты видео со свадьбы и юбилея.
Музыкальное  оформление.

*Стоимость: 800 руб*

*За реквизитами обращайтесь в личку*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Стала искать фотографии и наткнулась на самые первые, когда показывала этот момент на встрече в Питере.

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4699056.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4701104.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4702128.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Постепенно  оттачивался, вводились элементы реквизита. 

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4688816.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4686768.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4692912.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4691888.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4690864.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4683696.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Януська

о чем момент уже не помню...больно много времени с Питера прошло)) Н помню что было круто и весело) 
Мы с Масянькой еще такие худые на фотке))))))

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Классная игровая программа.Помню помню как мы зажигали,в Новосибе.Пол в коттедж был отшлифофан нами,так нас захватили эмоции и драйв.
Весёлая игровуха,хорошо идёт на любой компашке.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Пол в коттедж был отшлифофан нами


Да Лена, чудесная была встреча.  :Ok:

----------


## NFVFLF

Девочки, а я сегодня приобрела этот  момент. И опробовала его на сегодняшней свадьбе. Это СУПЕР!!!  Гости Так веселились!  Оператор хохотал до слез. Было просто улетно. Огромное спасибо Ирочка за такой прекрасный момент. Удачи Вам!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> сегодня приобрела этот  момент. И опробовала его на сегодняшней свадьбе.


 Оксана, ну ты и шустра!  :Ok:  Молодец! Нисколько не сомневалась, что это будет классно. Ни разу не подводила эта игра. И тебе дальнейших удач!

----------


## Масяня

> о чем момент уже не помню...больно много времени с Питера прошло)) Н помню что было круто и весело) 
> Мы с Масянькой еще такие худые на фотке))))))


Ой какое фото классное - хочу в размеры 2009г!!! а ещё я хорошо помню этот момент и вообще всех на той встрече, как здорово все было!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Заинтриговали))))))))))))))))

----------


## rash

очень любопытно

----------

